# open carry



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

I am relatively new to the gun scene. A friend took me shooting once and i have been hooked. I am going to purchase a handgun in the next few week. I am honestly kind of scared to open carry, I am a black male living in greensboro nc. It is legal to open carry here,but i feel cause of my race i will be harassed just for having a firearm. Anyone of you more experience open carries have any advice for a newbie such as myself.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Regardless of race, if you go out looking for trouble you'll often find it. 

If you want to advertise your Second Amendment Rights, fine! Buy a T-shirt. You can, also, use it to keep your sidearm covered up. It's legal for me to open carry, here, in Pennsylvania; it's legal for you to open carry, there, in North Carolina. The question is, 'Why' would you want to? 

My suggestion would be for you not to confuse a racial issue with a tactical one. If the other guy knows that you're armed then he'll plan his attack that way. Neither is it courteous for either you, or I to inordinately frighten the masses of, 'sheeple' with whom we share our daily existence. 

It's 2014; and in today's world anyone dressed in mufti and sporting an exposed sidearm is a damned scary sight to behold. Unless you're on a firing line (and, sometimes, even then) an obviously armed individual demands more than an inordinate amount of every viewer's attention. If you don't give anyone an obvious reason to be unduly concerned by your gun then you won't have a problem; (unless, of course, somewhere deep down inside you want one).


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

Fair enough i understand where you are coming from. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

+1 Glock Doctor

Great advice. I don't ever see a reason why a person should open carry rather than conceal. 

Good luck with your future purchase.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Holly said:


> +1 Glock Doctor
> 
> Great advice. I don't ever see a reason why a person should open carry rather than conceal.
> 
> Good luck with your future purchase.


I do but I won't get into it now.

To TRANE;

Did you checkout the link I gave you on your other thread about this topic? I'm certain you will learn much on that forum about open carry in your state. In my state, open carry is the normal mode (default/standard) of carrying a sidearm whereas concealed carry requires obtaining permission from our employees. It is pretty much a no brainer here and very few problems arise doing this.

My advice to you would be this. Do as you see fit to do and let that be your guide. There are plenty of good reasons to open carry your sidearm just as there are plenty of good reasons to conceal it. I fully and completely support both modes of carry and do both myself. Mostly I open carry and have my own reasons for doing this which to me are all that matters. They are perfectly valid as far as I'm concerned, not that I need to validate what I do with anyone.

So let your conscience and your own sense of what is good and proper for you be your guide. I have never OC'd in North Carolina so I cannot offer any opinions for that in your state. Were I you, I would definitely get a feel for the area and check out what others' experiences have been with this before venturing forth while OC'ing. That's just my take.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Holly said:


> +1 Glock Doctor
> 
> Great advice. I don't ever see a reason why a person should open carry rather than conceal.
> 
> Good luck with your future purchase.


If you are hiking in the mountains or woodlands, and you are sweating like crazy, then it makes sense to use an external holster instead of a concealed one, to protect the gun (pistol or revolver) from sweat and rust.

Also if you are hunting, that is another time when open carry in an external holster makes more sense than concealed.

Also if you are travelling by car though an open carry state for which you do not have a CCW LTC permit, then open carry makes more sense, of course.

Otherwise, I completely agree with you, that concealed carry whenever allowed is superior to open carry, because concealed carry calls less attention to yourself. Concealed carry also gives you the element of surprise, which is an advantage.

The only thing that open carry is good for is that you can draw and shoot faster from an open carry position than from concealed. That's easy to prove for anyone who disagrees.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

AdamSmith said:


> If you are hiking in the mountains or woodlands, and you are sweating like crazy, then it makes sense to use an external holster instead of a concealed one, to protect the gun (pistol or revolver) from sweat and rust.
> 
> Also if you are hunting, that is another time when open carry in an external holster makes more sense than concealed.
> 
> ...


This comes up whenever the topic of open carry vs concealed carry comes up. A concealed sidearm, if properly concealed (nothing visible and no printing), offers no element of surprise. What it does offer is a potential victim since someone who carries in this manner looks just like anyone else to a BG. What this means is that someone who carries like this MUST always be operating in condition yellow and watch everything they can. This is NOT to say that someone who open carries can relax in their situational awareness at all but rather the onus is on the concealed carrier to really be aware of what is going on around them.

As I mentioned in a previous post I support those who choose to carry either openly or concealed 100%. I make no distinction at all between these two carry modes because I support the RTBA completely (Section 13 of the Virginia Constitution). I do not support fools, pretentious people, or clowns trying deliberate to get a rise out of the general public or the local police*.

I suggested that the OP would do himself a favor by visiting the North Carolina forum on opencarry.org to get his questions answered. I did this because if you live in an area/state where carrying openly tends to cause public concern, resentment or problems, people complaining, calls of MWAG, or similar public concerns, or where the police tend to stop and question anyone they see carrying openly, then concealing that sidearm is the wise move.

But if you live in a state like mine where carrying concealed or open is a non-issue, where people don't run screaming while they grab their children, where police don't hassle you or worse, cuff you and throw you to the ground because they see a firearm on your hip then carry as you see fit. I do both and have my reasons for doing both.

In the past year, between October 2012 and September 2013 I had four surgeries, three of which were major. I have osteoarthritis in my remaining non-replaced knee (the other one was totally replaced in October 2012). I had decompression and fusion surgery to my lower back (L4/L5) in June 2013 and I had my prostate removed in September 2013 due to cancer of that gland. So I am not in a position to run or fight as I was once capable of doing. I am the near perfect victim. So I choose to let my sidearm do my talking by showing its teeth to anyone who is of a mind to do me harm. Is this a 100% surety? Of course not; nothing is. Is it better than deeply concealing that piece? I believe it is. I conceal it when I deem it necessary for a given place, time, or circumstance facing me and have no problem with that. More often than not it is in full view, though subtle (nothing obtrusive or "loud" for me).

I have only had one negative encounter in my life while carrying and that was at a McDonald's in 2009. A man, who claimed he was a retired LEO, gave me some flak about covering it up (think of the children). Judging by his accent he was definitely not a native of my state but more than likely from somewhere up in the northeast. No police officer has ever hassled me or given me any concerns or problems when seeing my sidearm. Quite the contrary they have been pleasant and professional and have even given me the thumbs up.

So for you folks who prefer and choose to conceal your sidearms I say wonderful and I completely support your decision to do this. In return I expect the same courtesy with my choice of carry. The important thing in all of this is to be armed.

* I do support an in-your-face (getting a rise) approach to police who have a history of abusing those who carry in an effort to expose this illegal activity on the part of our servants.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

SouthernBoy, you've got my attention! I, too, am paying the price for, 'continuing to breathe'. (Had my own completely worn out right knee replaced last year.)

I wish the open/concealed carry situation were as simple as you've described; but, in my experience, it's just not. During the past 10 years I've become involved in three arguments over parking spaces. In the first instance the fellow illegally parked behind my vehicle; and, when I said something to him about letting me out, he became so enraged that he attempted to follow me home. Instead I drove him over to the local police station where he suddenly changed his mind before following me in.

(Didn't do him any good, though, because I'd already taken his license plate number. The lieutenant I talked to realized that I was armed. While we talked he made the following remarks: (1) He told me that I'd done everything (unusually) right. (2) He said that, road rage incidents were very common; and they received as many as 40 or 50 of them a week! Most, for whatever reasons, weren't followed up; but, at the same time, (3) he said, 'my guy' had earned himself a police visit to his home.)

In the second instance I pulled an empty parking space at the Wal-Mart; and, all of a sudden, another shopper jumped out of his vehicle and came running up to me, screaming - Screaming! Apparently I'd pulled into a space he'd had his eye on; and he wanted to fight!

It was windy; and I knew in my, 'heart-of-hearts' that if this clearly enraged fellow were to suddenly discover that I was armed, he'd be on his cell phone to the police just as fast as he could hit the speed dial! So I kept my arm tucked in tight to my side, and profusely apologized to the man before I got back into my vehicle and gave him the space.

In the third instance I had just pulled into a handicapped parking space when, two elderly people who'd pulled into the lot after me came walking over to my vehicle. The wife was obviously handicapped, too; and before I could say, '_Yes, I'll be glad to give you this space._' the husband began to yell at me for not having a handicapped license plate.

What I did have was a handicapped placard; he simply hadn't given me time to pull it out of the glove box, yet. In all three of these instances it would have, in no way, been to my advantage for any of these people to, either, realize that I was armed, or to see my gun. It's one thing for someone to tell the police that you have a gun; but it's entirely another thing if a false accuser is, also, able to very accurately describe the gun he says you threatened him with! (Do certain people actually do things like this? I'm sure you know that they do.)

Me? I don't fully or completely hide my sidearm. I cover it, instead. I'm retired and able to dress however I like. My shirts are almost never bloused about the waist; and I carry at either 10:00 or 2:00 o'clock (appendix carry).

If I were to need a gun in my hand it could be there very quickly! Neither am I as careful not to pattern or to momentarily reveal as I used to be years ago. My primary intent, today, is simply to remain covered up. A few years ago I ruined a man's dinner. We were in a very hot restaurant; I removed my jacket; my primary EDC became exposed; and the guy sitting with his wife and three kids across from us suddenly became noticeably concerned. I tried to assuage him by, first, making eye contact, then, looking down at my gun, and back up at him as I winked; but, the poor guy just kept fidgeting, looking around at his kids, and appeared to remain unconvinced that he and his family weren't in any trouble.

I learned a lesson that evening. The Second Amendment is great! Open carry is a wonderful right to possess, too; but I don't want to ever disturb anybody's family like that, again. It's 2014; the organized national news media is doing its very best to terrify the general public against gun owners, and guns. The list of crazed, 'gun killers' presently memorialized by the organized national news media is, now, so long that it's starting to drag on the floor; and, let's face it, all of the former social barriers to immoral behaviors have been removed from our present society: Christians, Jews, gun ownership, the Holy Bible, and bible-based American civil jurisprudence are, 'bad'.

At the same time homosexuality is no longer considered to be either immoral, or degenerate social behavior. Instead homosexual behaviors are now a government-endorsed, 'choice'; and illegal aliens have legally enforceable civil rights! Even you and I don't know who to, or not to, trust anymore.

Is THIS a social environment in which anyone should freely display a sidearm? I think not! An exposed gun can be grabbed; violent attackers can, 'plan around' the clearly visible weapon, false accusations might be brought against you; and there is a high probability that you will be mistaken for a threat.

Moreover, in today's world there is never an acceptable excuse for not being out and about, and in, at least, 'Condition Yellow'. (That is white, yellow, orange, and red.) I'm, further, 100% positive that I do not, '_want to get a rise out of the police_'. We have entered the age of the jackbooted thug. The American police community has, now, been militarized; and police powers have become greatly exaggerated. We're presently living in Huxley's, 'Brave New World'; it's only that most of the population doesn't, as yet, realize it.

The organized national news media trumpets the (commingled) issues of gun ownership and gun crime, literally, 'from the rooftops'. As licensed carriers it doesn't behoove either you, or I to do anything untoward with the weapons that we carry; and this includes unnecessarily displaying them, or allowing other people to realize that there is an armed individual among them.

In my time I've known a number of men (and a few women) who were experienced CQB pistol gunfighters. None of them were ever genuinely hampered by having their sidearms concealed from view. All of them, in fact, shared a common personal characteristic: They preferred to scrupulously maintain a low profile. Unless exigent circumstances required it, you'd never know who was standing right next to you; and, as far as this older pistolero is concerned, that's exactly the way things should be.

Are there any sort of applicable caveats? Yes, I think there are. An experienced CQB pistol gunfighter never brandishes a pistol. He never presents it to others as a threat; and, given appropriate external stimulii, he has utterly no hesitation. Unlike most armed civilians an experienced CQB pistol gunfighter understands that his greatest enemies are time and muddled indecision; consequently, he knows better than most exactly when to begin his draw. What is more, the draw and the trigger press occur as one complete movement. To draw (or to draw and rack the slide) is to fire the gun.

I would even dare to say that having an exposed pistol is NOT an advantage in most CQB pistol gunfights. Not being good with your gun is! The surest ways to beat a pistol ambush are to (1) deflect the other guy's gun, (2) get off his muzzle, and (3) draw your gun. The only truly certain way I know to beat a close quarter pistol ambush is to already have a gun in your hand; and THAT is, in no way, a practical behavior to recommend.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Glock Doctor said:


> SouthernBoy, you've got my attention! I, too, am paying the price for, 'continuing to breathe'. (Had my own completely worn out right knee replaced last year.)
> 
> I wish the open/concealed carry situation were as simple as you've described; but, in my experience, it's just not. During the past 10 years I've become involved in three arguments over parking spaces. In the first instance the fellow illegally parked behind my vehicle; and, when I said something to him about letting me out, he became so enraged that he attempted to follow me home. Instead I drove him over to the local police station where he suddenly changed his mind before following me in.
> 
> ...


Have to say that is a well thought out and written response. The only thing I would add to it is for people to know their area and by that I mean as I wrote; to know how the general public and the police view those who carry, be it open or concealed... but mostly openly. If you live in a part of the country, or even a part of a state, that tends to view visibly carried guns by civilians as a negative behavior (by both the public and the police), then I would strongly suggest avoiding this practice, If, on the other hand, you live in a state or part of a state, where this is just not an issue and armed civilians are treated no differently than unarmed people, then the mode of carry is left up to the discretion of the individual. Think Alaska, Wyoming, Arizona, or Virginia. What we see here is not at all like what occurs in a number of other states. The openly carried sidearm just doesn't cause alarm, public concerns, or police interaction and contact. Can I say this is the case 100% percent of the time? No, I cannot. But it is very close to that. More often than not, people just don't seem to notice my sidearm because it is not flashy or "loud" and is pretty subtle and nonthreatening.

My dress, the way in which I carry myself, and my equipment is low key and nondescript and that is the way I prefer it. I have OC'd in banks, my state legislators' offices, police precincts, and a host of places where one might think there would be a problem.... but there's not. I have approached police officers in their cruisers with a firearm visibly on my side, been next to them in stores*, across the street from them during parades, and in restaurants with them present. Never once a problem or a word from them other than positive. One actually pointed to my sidearm and said, "Now there's a real American", and he wasn't kidding. We had a very good conversation while we sat across from each other in a restaurant.

When I go out and about, I am not looking for attention or to see who is staring or smirking (both are rare indeed), or taking their children in hand and leaving the area (don't recall ever seeing that but then, I don't look for this). Virginia is kinda unique in a way and there is a strong firearms culture here. It's unique because the most populous part of the state (2.6 million) surrounds the Virginia side of Washington, DC - Northern Virginia. One would think that this part of the state would be the worse of those who carry; open or concealed. But that is not the case at all. For some reason, and I can't explain this, the people living in NOVA seem to understand that people do carry firearms. I will say that those few times I travel inside of the Beltway I am more cautious about carrying and have CC'd more there simply because I don't go there much. I am 35 miles from DC and out here, it's quite a bit different than inside the Beltway and I am much more comfortable in my area because of familiarity.

Anyway, great discussion and thank God civility reigns. You'd be amazed at the angst and vile vitriol that permeates some of the sites when this topic comes up. It is indeed refreshing to be party to a sensitive discussion where people are treated with respect and encouraged to voice their opinions.

* I didn't seek them out... it just happened several times. Remember, I don't deliberately try to provoke or get a rise out of police.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Trane:
If it's legal in your state and rather common I don't see where you'll have a problem. Where I live in Arizona it's common knowledge that the practice is legal and all though you don't see it all of the time it's not unusual to see people carrying sidearms as they go about their daily business. Arizona at one time did not allow concealed carry, open carry was the only option. With the advent of "Constitutional Carry" status which means a permit is not required to carry either open or concealed you do not see quite as many people here in Arizona carrying openly. When you do see someone carrying openly no one really bats an eye. Part of the problem in some states that do not allow concealed carry without a permit is what constitutes concealed carry such as a shirt or jacket partially covering the gun even while it's quite obvious that you're packin' heat. It's best to check with your state laws on that. Whether or not your state requires you to have a permit for concealed carry I would advise that you get one, the required classes will clear up a lot of issues for you. I have an Arizona concealed weapons permit (CWP) even though it is not required, the advantages are that it is honored in 37 states, you become familiar with your home states firearms laws, plus law enforcement and God forbid if you have to use a firearm for defensive purposes, the courts could also show more respect for you. In addition, at least in Arizona you do not need to go through the NICS check each time you want to buy an additional firearm, just fill out Form 4473 and off you go. Think of all the people who couldn't buy a firearm during the government shutdown. Out here I've seen people of all races openly carrying at one time or the other without any issues. If someone hassles you because of your race then that person has a problem. The only time I've heard anything negative regarding open carry is when some lady wrote a letter to the local paper stating how horrified she was when she walked into a convenience store and saw an armed man walk out of the store with a bag of groceries, and then had the audacity to question whether that individual had paid for them. Geez, lady your in Arizona, for Christ's sakes! Firearms are a way of life out here, get used to it. As for me I prefer to carry concealed except while out on the trails, but when I see someone carrying openly I think "thank God I live in a free state" and we have the freedom to make that choice. Anyway congratulations and welcome to the firearms fraternity, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

In the Old West, open carry was viewed as normal, and virtually everyone who knew how to handle a gun did it. In those days, only humble pilgrims from back East who were clumsy with a gun walked around unarmed, at the mercy of others, and hoping The Law would support them where their own gunfighting skills would not.

It was a similar issue with dueling with swords during the pre-revolver era. In those days, anyone not trained in sword fencing did not dare carry a sword, for fear of being challenged and beaten by a swordsman.

And in the days of the Old West, concealed weapons were viewed as criminal and deceitful, and there were many laws against concealed carry in those days.

Now, today, the entire world has flipped head over heels -- the opposite is now the common view in the right-to-carry states -- that concealed carry is kosher and open carry is obnoxious. Either one is fine with me.

The Communist Police State of California allows you neither open or concealed carry rights in 99.999999999999999999% of cases. So anybody living and/or working in Nevada, Arizona, Colorado etc. is very lucky to have the freedoms to protect yourself against crime.

You still need to practice however. This still requires training and re-training. The gun (pistol or revolver) is not going to protect you. It is you being able to draw and shoot the gun straight that is going to protect you.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Glock Doctor said:


> SouthernBoy, you've got my attention! I, too, am paying the price for, 'continuing to breathe'. (Had my own completely worn out right knee replaced last year.)
> 
> I wish the open/concealed carry situation were as simple as you've described; but, in my experience, it's just not. During the past 10 years I've become involved in three arguments over parking spaces. In the first instance the fellow illegally parked behind my vehicle; and, when I said something to him about letting me out, he became so enraged that he attempted to follow me home. Instead I drove him over to the local police station where he suddenly changed his mind before following me in.
> 
> ...


Ah yes ... Gunfighting 101 ... a new sport that isn't new ... it just hasn't been around since a long time ago.

Basic principles:

- 1 - always be aware of your surroundings;

- 2 - stay away from other people as much as possible;

- 3 - definitely avoid and steer clear of strange behavior;

- 4 - be ready at all times to ward off an opponent with your weaker hand, while you grasp your weapon with your stronger hand;

- 5 - if warding off is unsuccessful, or if the opponent is going for a weapon, then draw and shoot quickly -- quicker than him or her -- from your hip (in the rocked position) making sure you get your weaker hand and arm out of the way fast too (put your weaker hand over your heart when you shoot from the hip);

- 6 - take a deep breath, scan with your eyes in case there is another perp lurking, come to the full two handed position, evaluate the situation, and shoot again if need be, between the eyes if need be.

Don't you just love gunfighting? You need to be trained and re-trained to do this right. It does not come naturally. Only hesitation comes naturally.

Hesitation is what you need to overcome.

I was in a parking lot once, and got up to Step #4. The other asshole wanted to pick a fight with me.

I calmly told him "you wouldn't stand a chance" and I kept my eyes focused on him with my hand on my weapon, turned sideways, with my weapon safely away from him, and my weaker hand warding him off.

He got the message loud and clear, and he walked off finally.

It takes assholes a minute to figure out they are already beaten. The smarter ones then walk away and leave you alone.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

AdamSmith said:


> In the Old West, open carry was viewed as normal, and virtually everyone who knew how to handle a gun did it. In those days, only humble pilgrims from back East who were clumsy with a gun walked around unarmed, at the mercy of others, and hoping The Law would support them where their own gunfighting skills would not.
> 
> It was a similar issue with dueling with swords during the pre-revolver era. In those days, anyone not trained in sword fencing did not dare carry a sword, for fear of being challenged and beaten by a swordsman.
> 
> ...


True. This is why I go through different drills every two weeks with a neighbor friend. The range we do this allows draw and fire exercises and we take advantage of this as well as a host of other drills we put ourselves through. We do NOT just punch paper and we don't use conventional targets. This has been very good for me, and him, and we tend to feed off of each other.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

AdamSmith said:


> Ah yes ... Gunfighting 101 ... a new sport that isn't new ... it just hasn't been around since a long time ago.
> 
> Basic principles:
> 
> ...


Well, since we're all double-quoting one and other, ....... What an excellent CQB pistol gunfighting post! :smt023


----------



## Survivor (Oct 30, 2011)

Carrying a firearm is a huge responsibility. My advice is to *LOOK AND ACT RESPONSIBLE* regardless of how you choose to carry. Your general appearance and demeanor play an important part in how others interpret what they see when they see you. The very best in life to you and good luck.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Survivor said:


> Carrying a firearm is a huge responsibility. My advice is to *LOOK AND ACT RESPONSIBLE* regardless of how you choose to carry. Your general appearance and demeanor play an important part in how others interpret what they see when they see you. The very best in life to you and good luck.


You are spot on correct with this.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Being a Black male is a big part of your concern in your question.
I'm not sure it was addressed, maybe I missed it. Some excellent points were made.
Trane,
My opinion on being a black male open carrying, is probably the same advice you already know.
There is way to much prejudice ,racism , that still exists against the black man in this country.
I would not open carry , in my opinion.


----------



## Fon1961 (Jan 17, 2014)

> ...If you want to advertise your Second Amendment Rights, fine! Buy a T-shirt. You can, also, use it to keep your sidearm covered up. ...


hey, just a newbie but this seems like awful good advice to me...ability to defend yourself and others...not triggering random people to act on their paranoia&#8230;probably reducing the burden on leos to respond to needless calls&#8230;etc&#8230; .

my opinion is based primarily on reading several related posts, watching several related youtube altercation videos and then trying to (objectively) think through both sides rationale. The method may sound silly but (at least at this time) I feel better about wearing a baggy shirt (regardless of race)&#8230;and that's mainly out of consideration for others yet still enabling me to achieve my goals.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Being a Black male is a big part of your concern in your question.
> I'm not sure it was addressed, maybe I missed it. Some excellent points were made.
> Trane,
> My opinion on being a black male open carrying, is probably the same advice you already know.
> ...


Actually there is far more prejudice and racism against whites than any other group.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Actually there is far more prejudice and racism against whites than any other group.


 Must have been a real challenge growing up as a white man in Viriginia,lol.:anim_lol:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Must have been a real challenge growing up as a white man in Viriginia,lol.:anim_lol:


Never heard of Viriginia. Is that a new state???


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Actually there is far more prejudice and racism against whites than any other group.


You reeled me in ( the antagonist you are ) ,lol.
Tell me about your hardships, caused by prejudice and racism toward you as a white man.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> You reeled me in ( the antagonist you are ) ,lol.
> Tell me about your hardships, caused by prejudice and racism toward you as a white man.


I'm not talking about myself, though I have been the victim of discrimination, but rather the nation as a whole. There are numerous examples from the entertainment industry, the news media, academia, etc. But by far the most insidious of the lot is the government and its creation and promotion of affirmative action, along with the requisite set asides, preferential treatment, and race norming, to mention just a few.

But this is getting off topic. The OP asked perfectly good and valid questions and deserves good and valid responses. He is a relatively new member of the site and we should do everything we can to help him along and offer our insights, opinions, and comments.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'm not talking about myself, though I have been the victim of discrimination, but rather the nation as a whole. There are numerous examples from the entertainment industry, the news media, academia, etc. But by far the most insidious of the lot is the government and its creation and promotion of affirmative action, along with the requisite set asides, preferential treatment, and race norming, to mention just a few.
> 
> But this is getting off topic. The OP asked perfectly good and valid questions and deserves good and valid responses. He is a relatively new member of the site and we should do everything we can to help him along and offer our insights, opinions, and comments.


I never mentioned discrimination, I referred to prejudice and racism. I gave an honest answer to the OP.
I gave my opinion, and I guess you did not like it.
Do you deny your racist and prejudicial views , actions, and attitudes ,throughout your life against other ethnic groups?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> I never mentioned discrimination, I referred to prejudice and racism. I gave an honest answer to the OP.
> I gave my opinion, and I guess you did not like it.
> *Do you deny your racist and prejudicial views , actions, and attitudes ,throughout your life against other ethnic groups?*


Excuse me? I have no idea what you're talking about. Look, if you have some kind of axe to grind, find someone else to be your wheel. Leave me out of your world, son.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Excuse me? I have no idea what you're talking about. Look, if you have some kind of axe to grind, find someone else to be your wheel. Leave me out of your world, son.


You reeled me in with your comment to my post. Sounded more like you have an axe to grind,, now play dumb, lol. 
I'm tickled for your loss of words. 
The SouthernBoy I know will always have the last word.. 
Prove me wrong and leave it alone,lol.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> You reeled me in with your comment to my post. Sounded more like you have an axe to grind,, now play dumb, lol.
> I'm tickled for your loss of words.
> The SouthernBoy I know will always have the last word..
> Prove me wrong and leave it alone,lol.


First off, you don't know me and second, I really think this has gone way off topic. Why don't we return to the issue at hand in service to the OP?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I do know you!!! But like you suggested, I agree.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

To open carry in the central part of the state would be a problem, because of the liberal mindset that has controlled that area way to long. Anybody open carrying would get a man with gun call to police or 20 with in minutes. In the more civilized part of the state (rural) it would not be much if any problem.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

Open carry in certain areas will raise eyebrows, Here in Washington State open carry is legal and occasionally I'll see some one doing it, but very seldom. You mostly see it around big game hunting season and occasionally durring the summer when people are heading to the mountains to go hiking. I have seen a few people open in town at the grocery store, gas staions and hardware store, I never seen any one being parinoid about it. I occasionally open carry only because it's legal and I feel like doing it, I have never been asked to leave any establishment I stoped in to. We were going on a day trip up in to the mountains and stoped in a nice small town resturaunt for breakfast, right after we sat down a Washington State Patrol officer came in and sat down right across from us, My 357 was plainly visible and he spied my revolver and just nodded his head and gave a small grin. Another time I opened carried was at the 4th of July parade this past summer, We were standing next to the street at the curb, two town cops walked by. One of them seen my 38 revolver and just pointed it out to the other cop, he never said a word to him, just pointed at my revolver. 
My suggestion is open carry where you feel comfortable doing it and act responsible. When I started carrying a handgun either openly or concealed I was a little uncomfotable and subconsciously thought every one was looking, it took a couple of months and that feeling went away. Once I decided to conceal carry I carried every day, every where. And I will until the day I cash in my chips, my revolver 9S&W 642 Airweight 38 + P) goes in my right front pocket when I get up in the morning and stays there until I go to bed. Then it goes on the night stand next to my side of the bed. If I open carry (ussally a 357 or 327 Ruger sp101 or a Ruger GP100) it goes on my belt and my 642 goes in my pocket. 

Every one deals with it differently, just be comfortable, enjoy your right and be safe. Most of the time you won't have any problems, but when you do it more the likely will be a big pain in the buttocks. What kind of handgun are you planing to open carry? If I were new at it I'd start out with a S&W 642 that way you have a small revolver that can be carried in the open style or can be carried concealed easily. Do you have a conceal carry permit?


----------



## washaman (Apr 27, 2014)

Just got my first gun a few weeks ago. It's a Hi-Point 40 cal S&W.


----------

